# Best 1/2 Ton



## Hokelund Farm

Almost all of the truck talk on here is about big trucks, what about us small time guys that use their daily driver to also do their towing?

What are the best years/models/engines in the 1/2 ton size?

We still have an '87 F150 with a fuel tank in the bed that is just used for fetching fuel for the 1086 - its not licensed and the brakes are shot. But when my '99 century dies, I'll be looking for a used 1/2 ton, preferably with 4 doors to accommodate a growing family and fit carseats!

Dad has an 07 Silverado but I think I might look into a used Dodge when the time comes. I don't do vehicle loans so I'll probably need to keep it under $10,000.

I'd consider Ford as well.


----------



## deadmoose

With that budget I would seriously consider looking in texas or somewhere else without all the chemicals we have on the roads. Then bring home and put bedliner border on body.

I love my Dodge but it has been making good friends with rust the past couple of years (06).

I think if you take care and fix a truck it will keep going long after rusted out these days in this state. Some just might have spendier repairs.


----------



## deadmoose

Watch out for the Fords-dont recall which one but I think my brothers 05 cost an arm and a leg to change the spark plugs. Close to a grand. Literally. I would avoid that one.

Hemis pass everything else up. Except a gas station of course!


----------



## snowball

if your wanting a family daily driver with 4 doors under 10k I would sure look for a southern truck like moose suggested I would look at a chevy.. In the 1/2 ton I personally like the fords but moose brings up another point about the 1000. spark plugs and I think that is where the amount you are looking to spent might land you... the dodges are nice until the front suspension needs some TLC and again" show me the money "


----------



## Hokelund Farm

Yeah I need to look pretty hard to find one that isn't rusty, but I do see them here and there. I don't mind something with a few miles on it. I really love the look of the 96 and older Fords, but those won't accommodate a carseat I don't think. I'll probably look in the 2004-06 range pickups, try to keep it under 150,000 miles.

We sold our 94 Silverado with 250,000+ miles to a neighbor. They will keep going with a little maintenance - not sure if that's the case with "newer" pickups as well? Anything as new as 2000 still sounds new to me, as I have yet to own a vehicle that was made after 99. So I need to remind myself that a 2005 is already a 10 year old vehicle.


----------



## Teslan

Were there even many 4 door 1/2 tons made before 2000? I had a 99 extended cab Silverado and only one side of the extended cab opened. The next year both sides opened. The extended cabs will handle a baby seat in the middle. I had a 2004 Silverado 2500 that did.


----------



## 8350HiTech

Cars are good for car seats 

In all seriousness, I don't understand the truck as a daily driver. I own a 99 car for driving and a 95 4x4 dually for local truck needs. Anything distance, I gladly pay someone. Total purchase price for the pair was just under 6k with both being bought a few years ago. My yearly fuel bill is low and because they're both "older" now my insurance is cheaper for two vehicles than it is for one newer one. And I have two vehicles in case I need to have one worked on or leave one at a rented farm or lend one to mom or whatever else might come up.


----------



## Hokelund Farm

Yeah that's an excellent point. I have thought about keeping a car and just getting an older cheap truck. Like I said I love the pre '97 ford look. That might be the way to go for my situation.


----------



## snowball

Hokelund Farm said:


> Yeah that's an excellent point. I have thought about keeping a car and just getting an older cheap truck. Like I said I love the pre '97 ford look. That might be the way to go for my situation.


Best 1/2 pickup I ever ever ever owned was a 1992 ford with a 5 speed and 6 cyl.. I had a ball hitchin it and pulled a 8 bale hay trailer hauling 1800 lb bales and a 24' stock trailer that would hold 12 1500lb cows and worked that truck like a nickel hooker in a truck stop.. blew a radiator hose hauling a load of cows to a pasture.. it got hot drove it till it locked up called the queen to pick me up... fixed the hose filled it up started it up drove it another 4 yrs untill it got wrecked.. I know I locked it up 2 times at least... that was 1 tuff truck


----------



## RockmartGA

deadmoose said:


> With that budget I would seriously consider looking in texas or somewhere else without all the chemicals we have on the roads. Then bring home and put bedliner border on body.
> 
> I love my Dodge but it has been making good friends with rust the past couple of years (06).
> 
> I think if you take care and fix a truck it will keep going long after rusted out these days in this state. Some just might have spendier repairs.


We in the South forget about how lucky we are in that regards. Not unusual to see a 30-40 year old truck without a speck of rust (well, except for '70s model Chevy's, I think those rusted on the dealer lot...)


----------



## Teslan

Doesn't the humidity in the south mess with vehicles even without the road chemicals from winter?


----------



## luke strawwalker

snowball said:


> Best 1/2 pickup I ever ever ever owned was a 1992 ford with a 5 speed and 6 cyl.. I had a ball hitchin it and pulled a 8 bale hay trailer hauling 1800 lb bales and a 24' stock trailer that would hold 12 1500lb cows and worked that truck like a nickel hooker in a truck stop.. blew a radiator hose hauling a load of cows to a pasture.. it got hot drove it till it locked up called the queen to pick me up... fixed the hose filled it up started it up drove it another 4 yrs untill it got wrecked.. I know I locked it up 2 times at least... that was 1 tuff truck


I wish I had mine back...

Had a 92 F-150 with the 300 six and a five speed... It was a nice little truck-- short bed, white, red interior, with dual fuel tanks... got good mileage and never gave any trouble, out of the engine anyway... good power. Like you I overloaded the crap out of it, pulling two cotton wagons hitched together at a time, fertilizer wagons and applicators, loads of hay and cattle, etc.

I probably would never have traded it if it weren't for the stupid Mazda five speed... aluminum cased manual transmission using automatic transmission oil in it instead of gear oil-- just stupid, stupid design... Was driving to my grandmother's one day 45 miles away and the transmission started whining and locked up. Managed to park on a ricefield turning row just off the road, but had to come load it on a trailer and haul it home. Looked for months for a junkyard transmission for it before I finally found one... junk guy told me why. Apparently, the 3rd gear was directly under the rubber plugs at the back of the transmission where they drilled the line bores for the shift forks... those plugs would "dry out" and shrink over time, and oil would start being "sucked" through the clearance around the plug and housing, run down the back of the transmission, and be lost. Thing was, unlike EVERY OTHER manual transmission built before these aluminum wonders started coming out, it used ultra-thin automatic transmission oil instead of 90 weight in them... whereas 90 weight would sit and drip and drip and drip so it became obvious from the huge oil spot in your driveway that you had a leak, the thin ATF would quickly run down the side of the transmission case and most of it dripped off on the highway. Once the truck was parked, very little would drip, since the 3rd gear wasn't spraying oil on the rubber plugs.

He told me that every truck they got in with that transmission either had a bad one or one about to go bad... had they installed metal "freeze plug" type plugs instead of the rubber plugs, the transmissions would have held up much better.

Finally got a transmission for it but decided to trade it off on a 2002 F-150 Super-Crew when we found out we were gonna have a baby... I wish I had it back now... it was a heck of a truck. My 1996 F-150 we bought used has been a good truck, and the 302/automatic has been pretty good, but the transmission has been rebuilt at least once. Overall it's just not as good a truck as the 91 was... the 2002 isn't as good a truck as the 96 was-- more comfortable, but it doesn't have it where it counts (under the hood, durability and reliability) like the old 91 or even the 96 did... IMHO trucks just aren't as good as they used to be... I think that 91 Ford was the best we ever had... the 96 and 2002 have been disappointing by comparison, especially the 02...

Why I'm no fan of "new trucks"...

Later! OL JR


----------



## RockmartGA

Teslan said:


> Doesn't the humidity in the south mess with vehicles even without the road chemicals from winter?


No, not that I'm aware of.


----------



## snowball

I'am Glad you posted that about your 92 150... Luke .. I didn't what everybody thinking I was full of shit.... That was the best truck I ever owned by far


----------



## Dill

I had 2 of those old Fords with a 300 6 in them. 1 had a 3on the tree and the other a 5 speed, the 2nd being a F100 technically. My mother had 2 broncos with the same engine. Great motor, and the last fords we owned. No sense in buying half tons up here both Ford and Chevys rot out, but they made the 3/4s much heavier and they seem to last longer.


----------



## luke strawwalker

snowball said:


> I'am Glad you posted that about your 92 150... Luke .. I didn't what everybody thinking I was full of shit.... That was the best truck I ever owned by far


Yep... it was a good truck. We had a long line of those 300 six cylinders and not a one ever gave any trouble-- I think Dad did roll in a new set of bearings in his over a weekend one time, but that was it...

Dad had a red '77 with a three on the tree and Grandpa had a tan '77 300 "Industrial" six (sleeved from the factory) with a three on the tree... Dad popped the motor mounts on his pulling 10,000-15,000 pound fertilizer wagons with his, but never broke it. Grandpa's was a just as good a truck, but worked a little less.

We finally traded Grandpa's off for a new '85 300-six with the feedback carb and three on the tree... geared too high and had friggin little bitty tires on it from the factory looked like Mexican "rubber bands" (tires with like a 2 inch tall sidewall) and when we went to regular size 235/75-15's it only got worse (longer rolling radius). Wouldn't pull a hat off your head unless you slipped the clutch til it was ready to smoke. I finally rebuilt it by dropping in a floor-shift five speed overdrive (Mazda transmission) and 3:50 geared rear end (factory was 2:47-- WAY too high!). Somewhat better but the feedback carb was utter sh!t...

Traded it off on the 91(or was it 92) F-150 with the 300 six multipoint fuel injected with the Mazda five speed floor shift and it was a MUCH better truck... ran like a top. Used to pull a grain barge with it to the elevator after our grain truck died-- 2wd and didn't drive but about 25 going over there the 26 miles to the elevator, but it handled it good... (no brakes so I had to go slow). One day it was REALLY working hard and I was amazed to find I had 26,000 lbs behind it when I went across the scales at the elevator! Routinely pulled 10-12,000 lbs fertilizer wagons and applicators daisy chained from the fertilizer guy back to the farm with it, and cotton wagons paired up behind it in the late summer, along with the grain barge wagon.

Only traded it because I had 188,000 miles on it and needed a bigger truck (4 door) for a carseat for the little one we were expecting at the time... Now I wish I had it back... new trucks aren't half the truck that one was... the 02 SuperCrew I traded it for has a 283 V-8 and an automatic... got 290,000 on it right now but it's sitting waiting for new cats (they're plugged up, for the SECOND time since I got it at 29,000 miles in 03) and who knows what else... gotta fix that first and see what happens.

Biggest mistake Ford ever made was to quit producing those old 300 sixes...

Later! OL JR


----------



## snowball

Agreed the 300 six was great I peeled a couple motor mounts also but that was it... after the 2nd one . just fixed it and chained the beast to the frame..I sure do miss that truck


----------



## Orchard6

I had 2 300 inline sixes. The first was in an '86 F-150. It had the 3+overdrive on the floor and was geared way to high to do anything but drive down the road empty. 
The second was in a '70 F-100 4x4. That one had a 4 on the floor with creeper. With the 3.70 gear ratio it pulled decent but the four corner manual drum brakes it left a bit to be desired in the whoa'ing department! Both were fun trucks for me and I wish I would've kept the '70 as it was in pretty decent shape for a 30 year old truck (at the time I had it) that had been in Michigan it's whole life.


----------



## luke strawwalker

Orchard6 said:


> I had 2 300 inline sixes. The first was in an '86 F-150. It had the 3+overdrive on the floor and was geared way to high to do anything but drive down the road empty.
> The second was in a '70 F-100 4x4. That one had a 4 on the floor with creeper. With the 3.70 gear ratio it pulled decent but the four corner manual drum brakes it left a bit to be desired in the whoa'ing department! Both were fun trucks for me and I wish I would've kept the '70 as it was in pretty decent shape for a 30 year old truck (at the time I had it) that had been in Michigan it's whole life.


Yeah my brother's got a cherry 69 F-100 he picked up... had been in the barn for about 25 years... just in terrific shape.

He restored it and hopped it up, basically built it into what a "1969 F-100 Ford Lightning" would have been... put a 351 Cleveland in it with a bunch of hop-ups, aluminum flywheel, four speed plus overdrive aftermarket floor shift manual in it, dumped the drum brakes and upgraded to disk brakes, 3 inch dropped I-beams in front, 4 inch drop in the back, headers and full exhaust, power steering and new slick column out of a 69-70 one-ton Ford. New fuel tank behind the seat. Dolled up the interior but basically all original. Had the 7 inch rims turned down by a buddy on a lathe (cut the rims off the centers) and then had him weld new 9 inch front and 11 inch rear rims to the factory centers. Cut and welded original style 69 "FoMoCo" hubcaps for the taller centers on the disk brake hubs (made them deeper) and painted the rims the same "lunar green" as the rest of the truck (basically a turquoise-- still got factory paint, with white grill/bumpers. Added an air dam under the bumper from a 79 Ford Van (which fits perfectly and looks factory). Wanted to keep it as original as possible from the outside while really "having it where it counts". A so-called "sleeper" as they call them...

Later! OL JR


----------



## Dan_GA

I had a '67 F100 with a 352 and 4 speed on the floor (1st gear granny gear). It was cool, but you couldn't pay me to take it back... lol.


----------



## urednecku

For what it's worth:

I'm driving an '04 Dodge Ram 1/2 ton 4 door, 4.7 V8 auto tranny, and used a car seat in it many miles. (That's 1 reason we got the big cab. Room enough for adults in the back seat without being too cramped.) Only got ~ 13?,XXX miles on her. Heaviest load to date has been little over 20,000 gross, truck trailer & hay. No, I don't pull that load very often, but have pulled the trailer (which weighs little over 5k empty) and with the M7040 Kubota w/ FEL on it several times.

Yes, the terrain here_ in Florida _is fairly flat, & I would not want to do it every day, but to date the only trouble I remember having is 1 water pump. And, like someone said above, the front end had some work done.

I would not hesitate to leave tonight to drive it to nearly anywhere in the United States, except for the tires are getting a little slick. (And the snow, I ain't going anywhere I gotta drive in that mess!)

The day I purchased it I also drove 2 Chevy pickups, (All 3 were new "bait" in the dealer's newspaper ad) neither one felt to have the power of this Dodge. (Yea, comparable size engines). And when I shut the doors on the Chevy's, they had that ring of thin metal. The door to this Dodge shut with a solid "THUNK".


----------



## RockmartGA

urednecku said:


> For what it's worth:
> 
> I'm driving an '04 Dodge Ram 1/2 ton 4 door, 4.7 V8 auto tranny, ....I would not hesitate to leave tonight to drive it to nearly anywhere in the United States,


Same here. I've got an 04 Ram except mine has the 5.7 hemi. 150,000 miles and not an ounce of trouble - of course, it's had a fairly easy life. The hemi has good power and actually gets decent gas mileage on the highway - provided you keep your throttle foot off the floorboard. Next truck - I will definitely consider another Dodge.

I recently drove an F150. Had to go on a business trip to Nashville and the car rental place didn't have any full size cars so they put me in the F150. I was impressed.


----------



## JD3430

I don't think you can go wrong with any of them. Full size 1/2 tons have been great trucks for years. 
Wonder if that dodge 1/2 ton with the fiat diesel is selling well? 
I haven't seen one yet!


----------



## Teslan

I'm kinda considering going back to a 1/2 ton truck this fall instead of a small pickup like my Tacoma. The Tacoma has been great. I've narrowed it down to either a Tundra or a Ram. I kinda was interested in an F150. But then I sat in one at the Colorado Farm Show for 10 minutes and like all Fords before it the seat bothered my back. It's just something with my back that doesn't fit Ford seats. Plus I've never liked the looks of the cut out window design Ford seems to like. I will not buy a GM truck after all the stupid little problems my dad has had in 30k miles on his GMC Sierra. And all the stupid problems my mom has had with her Buick. Plus I don't like the way GM makes it seem mandatory you have to use their brand of oil or else your truck will die. Though I'm sure it's just a way they are trying to push buyers to use the dealership for everything. I test drove a Ram 1500 Outdoorsman. It was very nice. I haven't test drove a Tundra yet, but based on the excellent reliability of my Tacoma I trust the build quality of a Tundra. Plus the resale value of a Tundra like a Tacoma is very good. Much better then a Ram. I'm not sure about the diesel in the Ram. I just can't see that it's worth the extra price. I've seen the fiat diesel Ram JD3430. It looks just the same as a Hemi Ram.  From the outside that is. The two models of it the dealer had was the most expensive Ram Limited which caused the price to top out at near $60k!. Or in the lowest model the Ram Tradesman. Which starts out about $37k. I have a friend though who has the Fiat Diesel and lives up in the mountains around Vail. He says it's great! So much torque for climbing hills is where it really is worth it to him.

In the end I'll suspect I'll test drive the Tundra and the Ram again and decide they are too big and either keep my Tacoma or trade it on the new Tacoma. I won't consider a Chevy Colorado or GMC Canyon as they are GM, those models have a terrible reputation to pay the price they are asking for them and they look stupid to me.


----------



## mlappin

Teslan said:


> Doesn't the humidity in the south mess with vehicles even without the road chemicals from winter?


I've always heard stay away from a coast truck, salt in the air from the ocean rusts em out in weird spots. Least thats the old wives tale told around here. Don't have to get very far south to find nice ones. Picked up a '94 semi tractor from Tennessee that had zero rust, didn't even have to get the big impact out to remove the fifth wheel bolts when we slid it forward.


----------



## mlappin

JD3430 said:


> I don't think you can go wrong with any of them. Full size 1/2 tons have been great trucks for years.
> Wonder if that dodge 1/2 ton with the fiat diesel is selling well?
> I haven't seen one yet!


Don't think its a fiat diesel, it's italian though.

Upon further investigation, it's manufactured by VM Motori which is owned by Fiat.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/VM_Motori


----------



## foz682

I don't know if I'd call it the best pickup, but we have an '05 tundra, only work done to it up until last fall was a new shift cable and the rear end was leaking a little so we had it patched.

Last summer we were made aware of the frame recall that toyota had on the go, took it to the dealer where they did some tests and took pics, few days later they called to say it's eligible for a full frame replacement. It took a few months for them to get the parts and then they had it for a week and a half.

It's unbelievable what they replaced on the truck, I'd say on the better side of $10k for sure. Frame, crossmembers, struts, springs, brake lines, etc. the list was 2 pages long!

Pretty much a new truck. Impressive that they stood behind a 10 yr old truck with 200,000kms and dumped so much into it. It didn't appear to be in any worse shape than any other brand truck of the same age around.

It does everything we need a truck for, we had been thinking about trading, but I'd say it will be sticking around for a while.


----------



## JD3430

mlappin said:


> Don't think its a fiat diesel, it's italian though.
> Upon further investigation, it's manufactured by VM Motori which is owned by Fiat.
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/VM_Motori


Well FIAT owns Chrysler. Makes sense, ya know?


----------



## FCF

If I remember correctly what I read when Ram announced the 1/2 ton diesel the motor was developed while GM had interest in VM Mortori. GM was planning on bringing out a 1/2 ton diesel truck but the economy turned south and those plans were discarded when they got the bale-out money. Then Fiat bought VM Motori and the rest is history.


----------



## Teslan

foz682 said:


> I don't know if I'd call it the best pickup, but we have an '05 tundra, only work done to it up until last fall was a new shift cable and the rear end was leaking a little so we had it patched.
> Last summer we were made aware of the frame recall that toyota had on the go, took it to the dealer where they did some tests and took pics, few days later they called to say it's eligible for a full frame replacement. It took a few months for them to get the parts and then they had it for a week and a half.
> It's unbelievable what they replaced on the truck, I'd say on the better side of $10k for sure. Frame, crossmembers, struts, springs, brake lines, etc. the list was 2 pages long!
> Pretty much a new truck. Impressive that they stood behind a 10 yr old truck with 200,000kms and dumped so much into it. It didn't appear to be in any worse shape than any other brand truck of the same age around.
> It does everything we need a truck for, we had been thinking about trading, but I'd say it will be sticking around for a while.


yes that level of service is impressive. I've heard not very good things about nearly all the Ram dealers around. While personally had good service with Toyota. The little service I have experienced that is.


----------



## 8350HiTech

Well, that level of service is because their frames were junk and they HAD to do a recall. Not that it isn't a great deal, it certainly is.


----------



## Teslan

foz682 said:


> I don't know if I'd call it the best pickup, but we have an '05 tundra, only work done to it up until last fall was a new shift cable and the rear end was leaking a little so we had it patched.
> 
> Last summer we were made aware of the frame recall that toyota had on the go, took it to the dealer where they did some tests and took pics, few days later they called to say it's eligible for a full frame replacement. It took a few months for them to get the parts and then they had it for a week and a half.
> 
> It's unbelievable what they replaced on the truck, I'd say on the better side of $10k for sure. Frame, crossmembers, struts, springs, brake lines, etc. the list was 2 pages long!
> 
> Pretty much a new truck. Impressive that they stood behind a 10 yr old truck with 200,000kms and dumped so much into it. It didn't appear to be in any worse shape than any other brand truck of the same age around.
> 
> It does everything we need a truck for, we had been thinking about trading, but I'd say it will be sticking around for a while.


That 2005 Tundra is the old body style isn't it? Maybe they have corrected their frame issues. I see no problems with my 2010 Tacoma. I like the size of the older Tundras. I was next to one not long ago and my Tacoma is nearly as big as it.


----------



## Grateful11

Teslan said:


> I'm kinda considering going back to a 1/2 ton truck this fall instead of a small pickup like my Tacoma. The Tacoma has been great. I've narrowed it down to either a Tundra or a Ram. I kinda was interested in an F150. But then I sat in one at the Colorado Farm Show for 10 minutes and like all Fords before it the seat bothered my back. It's just something with my back that doesn't fit Ford seats. Plus I've never liked the looks of the cut out window design Ford seems to like. I will not buy a GM truck after all the stupid little problems my dad has had in 30k miles on his GMC Sierra. And all the stupid problems my mom has had with her Buick. Plus I don't like the way GM makes it seem mandatory you have to use their brand of oil or else your truck will die. Though I'm sure it's just a way they are trying to push buyers to use the dealership for everything. I test drove a Ram 1500 Outdoorsman. It was very nice. I haven't test drove a Tundra yet, but based on the excellent reliability of my Tacoma I trust the build quality of a Tundra. Plus the resale value of a Tundra like a Tacoma is very good. Much better then a Ram. I'm not sure about the diesel in the Ram. I just can't see that it's worth the extra price. I've seen the fiat diesel Ram JD3430. It looks just the same as a Hemi Ram.  From the outside that is. The two models of it the dealer had was the most expensive Ram Limited which caused the price to top out at near $60k!. Or in the lowest model the Ram Tradesman. Which starts out about $37k. I have a friend though who has the Fiat Diesel and lives up in the mountains around Vail. He says it's great! So much torque for climbing hills is where it really is worth it to him.
> 
> In the end I'll suspect I'll test drive the Tundra and the Ram again and decide they are too big and either keep my Tacoma or trade it on the new Tacoma. I won't consider a Chevy Colorado or GMC Canyon as they are GM, those models have a terrible reputation to pay the price they are asking for them and they look stupid to me.


You should drive a Tundra. We have about 9K miles on ours so far. Saved about $12-14K over all the others comparably equipped. We paid $36K and some change for it. 5.7L V8 381 hp and 401 ft.lbs. of torque, 6 speed trans, 4.30 rear end with a 10.5" ring gear, Double Cab SR5 and TRD off-road package. The most we've had in the bed is about 1600 lbs. and the most we've towed with it so far is about 6000 lbs., couldn't even tell it was back there. She's kept up with every tank of gas but I think 2 and it's averaging 16.2mpg. The worst tank I think was 15.4 and the best 17.4mpg. It don't have as many creature comforts as some of the others but that's fine with us.

She drove the RAM Eco-Diesel, she said it felt gutless and had no get up and go. She said there was no need in me even driving it. We went quite a few years without a pickup, relied on a '02 Z71 Tahoe and trailers, still have the Z71, we'll probably have it forever, great vehicle. The first thing she ever drove on the road was 50's Chevy truck. We've owned quite a few Chevy trucks but just couldn't get past the sticker shock this time. Ford was even higher than Chevy. Also didn't like the fact that every Chevy 1500 we looked at was assembled in Mexico. Never thought we would own a Toyota truck but so far we're not regretting it one bit. I don't get much drive time, she likes to drive it too much.


----------



## JD3430

Through this whole thread I've been kind of chuckling. Probably about 5 years ago I was doing some work in a field and had my 550 parked out in the field with me here comes this ass bucket out to the field in his truck. He starts up a conversation with me. Looks at my truck and says to me "...F-550, huh" I said "yep" . He says "I've pulled many a truck out like yours, stuck in the mud with my truck". I said "oh yeah". He says "yeah this is the toughest truck ever made-tougher than your 550."

I look at it and it's a Honda Ridgeline Looks like a modern version of a Chevy El Camino or something. Lol

I kinda chuckled and said, "you have a good day".
He drove off like he was king of the world. 
It was kind of funny, but I guess you had to be there.


----------



## glasswrongsize

JD3430 said:


> Through this whole thread I've been kind of chuckling. Probably about 5 years ago I was doing some work in a field and had my 550 parked out in the field with me here comes this ass bucket out to the field in his truck. He starts up a conversation with me. Looks at my truck and says to me "...F-550, huh" I said "yep" . He says "I've pulled many a truck out like yours, stuck in the mud with my truck". I said "oh yeah". He says "yeah this is the toughest truck ever made-tougher than your 550."
> 
> I look at it and it's a Honda Ridgeline Looks like a modern version of a Chevy El Camino or something. Lol
> 
> I kinda chuckled and said, "you have a good day".
> He drove off like he was king of the world.
> It was kind of funny, but I guess you had to be there.


Should have, as seriously as you could muster, asked him for his phone number so you could hire him for the jobs that your truck would not handle.

73, Mark


----------



## Widairy

Nice Mark. Nice.

I have a 2000 Chevy 1/2 ton. Used the he'll out of that truck from cattle trailer to chopper wagons to the flatbed gooseneck. Never gave me any problems, still keep her around for a farm beater and the wife perfers that truck to the 3/4 ton diesel that has taken over as the main workhorse. But at the start of the thread you said GM wasn't something you were looking for and I respect that.

I'm still laughing about the previous post. Priceless.


----------



## luke strawwalker

I wish IH or Mahindra or some other company would come out with a "farm truck"... a REAL work truck, not these overpriced cowboy cadillacs that they're selling now for soccer moms and grocery getters...

As far as 'creature comforts' about all I want on a truck is air conditioning (pretty much mandatory in our SE TX heat and humidity-- COULD do without it, but I'd buy a used truck with AC before a new one without it... Cruise control is nice for long trips. Manual or automatic, both have their good and bad points.... Electric windows and mirrors are nice, but not necessary... made it a lot of years using cranks (though I understand that now it's simpler to just put electric windows in everything rather than have to engineer and construct the mechanisms to offer a manual window option...

Doesn't need all the stupid shag carpeting and heated seats and heated steering wheels and wifi crap and heated cupholders and other stupidity... just a solid, basic work truck that won't need constant expensive service and engineered to last, unlike the crap sold by "Detroit"... And at a decent price... not some $60,000 toy...

And while we're at it, make a friggin 3/4 ton or 1 ton that you don't have to climb up into like a friggin' semi... IF I wanted to climb up into a semi every time I needed to go somewhere, I'd just DRIVE a friggin semi and let them keep thier $70,000 oversize toy...

Later! OL J R


----------



## glasswrongsize

...and for goodness sakes, put a wing vent window back in the front doors!!
73, Mark


----------



## JD3430

luke strawwalker said:


> I wish IH or Mahindra or some other company would come out with a "farm truck"... a REAL work truck, not these overpriced cowboy cadillacs that they're selling now for soccer moms and grocery getters...
> 
> As far as 'creature comforts' about all I want on a truck is air conditioning (pretty much mandatory in our SE TX heat and humidity-- COULD do without it, but I'd buy a used truck with AC before a new one without it... Cruise control is nice for long trips. Manual or automatic, both have their good and bad points.... Electric windows and mirrors are nice, but not necessary... made it a lot of years using cranks (though I understand that now it's simpler to just put electric windows in everything rather than have to engineer and construct the mechanisms to offer a manual window option...
> 
> Doesn't need all the stupid shag carpeting and heated seats and heated steering wheels and wifi crap and heated cupholders and other stupidity... just a solid, basic work truck that won't need constant expensive service and engineered to last, unlike the crap sold by "Detroit"... And at a decent price... not some $60,000 toy...
> 
> And while we're at it, make a friggin 3/4 ton or 1 ton that you don't have to climb up into like a friggin' semi... IF I wanted to climb up into a semi every time I needed to go somewhere, I'd just DRIVE a friggin semi and let them keep thier $70,000 oversize toy...
> 
> Later! OL J R


Ive been saying that for a decade now on a 1-ton+ truck.

Seems like there's great opportunity out there.

A lot of the problem is.....get ready for it.....is the government. They added tremendous cost to diesel trucks with all the pollution crap.

There's corporations overcharging & collusion going on, too.

I think IH could still pull it off. Build a basic HD work truck. The DT466 still passes with todays emissions equipment and is a basic, super tough, high torque diesel. Cheap parts plentiful and in line 6 reliable design.

Mate it to an Allison 1000-2000 series 6 speed or a Spicer 7 speed "easy shift" manual.

I think the old "1500" body design would be fine-maybe the new "terra Star body.

225/245-19.5's wheels/tires.

Offer power TT mirrors, PDL, PW, AC and you've got a nice 2-3 ton DRW work truck platform.

Probably would sell in low-mid 40's instead of $60,000 for Ford & Dodges.

With the way these trucks are priced, I found out that my last new truck, an '07 GMC 3500 4WD dmax/Ally was in fact, the last new truck I'd ever own.

Cant afford the new ones. It's used for me from here out until someone offers something lower cost.


----------



## bglz42

Luke, you can still get a truck like that. Around here they are parked in a line at the back of the dealership. (They don't want you to see those, LOL!) White paint, steel wheels, vinyl interior, A/C & AM/FM radio. That is my next truck when my '99 Dodge 3500 dies. Get to know the fleet guy. We actually have a dealership near the Ship Channel that specializes in work trucks. In my business, I have bought a lot of them and always surprised at the low price when you cut out the fancy stuff.

I am with you, don't need a fancy truck. if I want to ride plush I will ride in momma's car...LOL!

And one more thing... I want a FULL-size bed. I actually use my truck as a truck. I love it when guys show up to get hay with a 6-foot bed...


----------



## bluefarmer

glasswrongsize said:


> ...and for goodness sakes, put a wing vent window back in the front doors!!
> 73, Mark


Amen brother! I like them things


----------



## Growing pains

JD I'm about 98% sure Navistar doesn't sell a DT466 anymore. They call them maxforce engines now. We run a fleet of International dump trucks and the engines are nothing but a disappointment. The exhaust after treatment systems, injectors, turbos (newer ones have 2) exhaust manifolds, egr coolers and even the heads are failing on a regular basis. On the topic of transmissions I'd take an Allison any day over a spicer. With proper maintenance the Allison with take ten times the beating a spicer will. If you want manual go with a road ranger 8LL. Far less trouble and a much more industrial trans.


----------



## urednecku

My current pu was one of the "newspaper baits".....it has the small v8, auto, ps, ac, & a cd/am/fm. Manual windows & locks. Got ~130k on her now with no complaints. Was out the door for under 20K. My main complaint: it's not 4 wheel drive, but I really don't need it that much, I learned to stay out of places I don't have to go in!


----------



## Farmineer95

Starting to see more ram 1500s around. Prolly neck and neck with f150s.
Seems Dodge upped the ante the last couple years. Heard any body work on aluminum f150s need to be in their own building so the dust doesn't eat the other vehicles. 
Think the ram transmission would be a bonus for pulling loads but time will tell if it holds up.


----------



## deadmoose

urednecku said:


> My current pu was one of the "newspaper baits".....it has the small v8, auto, ps, ac, & a cd/am/fm. Manual windows & locks. Got ~130k on her now with no complaints. Was out the door for under 20K. My main complaint: it's not 4 wheel drive, but I really don't need it that much, I learned to stay out of places I don't have to go in!


If you NEED 4wd, we couldn't live without. Thankfully it is a necessity for us both.


----------



## urednecku

> Think the ram transmission would be a bonus for pulling loads but time will tell if it holds up.


No complaints outta mine.....& I've pulled way more than the truck was /is stickered to pull. It's an '04, don't know about the newer ones. Took some getting used to, it seams like it's slipping at first, then 'locks up' at a set speed or RPM. ~130,000 miles on her now, can't remember exactly.


----------



## JD3430

urednecku said:


> No complaints outta mine.....& I've pulled way more than the truck was /is stickered to pull. It's an '04, don't know about the newer ones. Took some getting used to, it seams like it's slipping at first, then 'locks up' at a set speed or RPM. ~130,000 miles on her now, can't remember exactly.


Yep, thats your torque converter locking up. They start out and come to a stop unlocked so they dont stall the truck.


----------



## vhaby

Last July my wife and I purchased a Dodge RAM 1500 EcoDiesel with its Fiat engine, 8-speed auto transmission, and 20-inch tires. We traded a Chevy S10 that had a 4-cylinder engine in it. In summer, had to turn off the AC in the S10 going up local Interstate hills in order to maintain speed.

We decided on the EcoDiesel for a run-around and long-trip truck that was supposed to get 28 mpg highway driving. So far, we have no complaints. It has very good acceleration when needed. Filled the diesel tank in a nearby town and drove 23 miles to home on a 60 mph FM road very carefully trying to see what the mileage could be. The odometer indicated we got 32.5 mpg out of this EcoDiesel on that trip. Most trips to town it gets around 24 mpg. Haven't taken it on a long highway trip to see what it will do mileage wise. We've hauled a ton in the bed, but that is overload for this suspension. Haven't needed to tow with it yet as we have an '04 F150 4x4 that handles those jobs well.


----------



## Teslan

vhaby said:


> Last July my wife and I purchased a Dodge RAM 1500 EcoDiesel with its Fiat engine, 8-speed auto transmission, and 20-inch tires. We traded a Chevy S10 that had a 4-cylinder engine in it. In summer, had to turn off the AC in the S10 going up local Interstate hills in order to maintain speed.
> 
> We decided on the EcoDiesel for a run-around and long-trip truck that was supposed to get 28 mpg highway driving. So far, we have no complaints. It has very good acceleration when needed. Filled the diesel tank in a nearby town and drove 23 miles to home on a 60 mph FM road very carefully trying to see what the mileage could be. The odometer indicated we got 32.5 mpg out of this EcoDiesel on that trip. Most trips to town it gets around 24 mpg. Haven't taken it on a long highway trip to see what it will do mileage wise. We've hauled a ton in the bed, but that is overload for this suspension. Haven't needed to tow with it yet as we have an '04 F150 4x4 that handles those jobs well.


does the Ram get better mpg then the old s-10?


----------



## vhaby

The '02 Chevy S10, an extended cab, was EPA rated to get 24 mpg hwy driving, but the best I could get when recently tuned, spark plugs changed, etc, was about 23 mpg hwy driving through several small towns and in Waco, TX. In-town driving got much less.

Things to like about the RAM 1500 are the smooth ride, almost no road noise in the cab so we can hear our conversations, 4 door, numerous in-cab compartments for storage so don't need to add a tool box in the bed, can raise up the rear seats and fold down table-like stands for a flat floor, locking tailgate, and many other features. It's a much safer ride than the S10. We don't regret trading the S10 to partly cover the cost of the RAM.

The only thing I dislike about the EcoDiesel is the lack of a diesel exhaust smell. This EcoDiesel uses DEF, a urea solution, to curb pollution. DEF is not a costly item, as can purchase a container of it for about $12 to $15. After 5,000 miles we still have half the tank full of DEF and I'm getting worried because the shelf life is only supposed to be 90 days. We are at 8 months.


----------



## Teslan

vhaby said:


> The '02 Chevy S10, an extended cab, was EPA rated to get 24 mpg hwy driving, but the best I could get when recently tuned, spark plugs changed, etc, was about 23 mpg hwy driving through several small towns and in Waco, TX. In-town driving got much less.
> 
> Things to like about the RAM 1500 are the smooth ride, almost no road noise in the cab so we can hear our conversations, 4 door, numerous in-cab compartments for storage so don't need to add a tool box in the bed, can raise up the rear seats and fold down table-like stands for a flat floor, locking tailgate, and many other features. It's a much safer ride than the S10. We don't regret trading the S10 to partly cover the cost of the RAM.
> 
> The only thing I dislike about the EcoDiesel is the lack of a diesel exhaust smell. This EcoDiesel uses DEF, a urea solution, to curb pollution. DEF is not a costly item, as can purchase a container of it for about $12 to $15. After 5,000 miles we still have half the tank full of DEF and I'm getting worried because the shelf life is only supposed to be 90 days. We are at 8 months.


how has been getting used to the size difference from the S-10 to the Ram? I once traded a S-10 for a Silverado and I don't remember the difference being much. Now I'm thinking about trading a Tacoma for either a Ram or Tundra. The Tacoma is bigger then your S-10 I'm sure.


----------



## luke strawwalker

Sounds like I'd like everything about that Eco-Diesel except the price, I'm sure...

Oh well, maybe someday...

For now, I've only got 285,000 miles on my 02 F150 SuperCrew with the 4.6 V-8... so it's just getting broke in good... LOL

Later! OL J R


----------



## vhaby

In the '02 model, the S10 and Tacoma probably were about the same size, but the Tacoma grew in size to now while the S10 ceased to be built. The present Tacoma is much larger than the S10. With also driving an '04 F150 4x4, we were used to a larger pickup so the upgrade in size to the RAM 1500 didn't take much adjustment. We've gotten used to pulling ourselves up into the RAM 1500. It has adequate handles to grab onto when climbing in.


----------



## swmnhay

vhaby said:


> In the '02 model, the S10 and Tacoma probably were about the same size, but the Tacoma grew in size to now while the S10 ceased to be built. The present Tacoma is much larger than the S10. With also driving an '04 F150 4x4, we were used to a larger pickup so the upgrade in size to the RAM 1500 didn't take much adjustment. We've gotten used to pulling ourselves up into the RAM 1500. It has adequate handles to grab onto when climbing in.


How much extra $ for the ecodiesel compared to the Hemi motor in the Rams?And how does it compare in power to a gas motor like the Hemi?

I have a 06 Dodge 1500 with the Hemi and just wondering how they would compare


----------



## vhaby

We didn't do $ or power comparisons pre purchase. Try this web site:

www.ramtrucks.com/en/ram_1500/capability/ then scroll down and click Feature Availability>

Normally, we like Ford trucks, but about 90% of customers who come to the field to purchase alfalfa sm sq bales drive RAM pickups. We liked the fuel economy of the EcoDiesel and now we don't have to be so concerned about getting run over on entering an Interstate Hwy like we did with the S10. Hope I'm not beginning to sound like a RAM sales person...


----------



## Teslan

vhaby said:


> In the '02 model, the S10 and Tacoma probably were about the same size, but the Tacoma grew in size to now while the S10 ceased to be built. The present Tacoma is much larger than the S10. With also driving an '04 F150 4x4, we were used to a larger pickup so the upgrade in size to the RAM 1500 didn't take much adjustment. We've gotten used to pulling ourselves up into the RAM 1500. It has adequate handles to grab onto when climbing in.


Yes my Tacoma is a 2010 so it's of the larger size you mention.


----------



## Teslan

swmnhay said:


> How much extra $ for the ecodiesel compared to the Hemi motor in the Rams?And how does it compare in power to a gas motor like the Hemi?
> 
> I have a 06 Dodge 1500 with the Hemi and just wondering how they would compare


In my research it's hard to quantify the extra price for the ecodiesel because they have it in the cheapest RAM like the tradesman. Which is below $40k. Then they also have it in the most expensive trim as well, above $50k. This is looking at is what is on dealer lots right now and sticker price. I don't see it on dealer lots in the mid level big horn. Not to say you can't order it, but you would probably pay a premium for that. If you build the trucks on their website it is about a $4500 option. But building on their website is not really reality. The feature packages are so confusing. What you see on a dealer lot is closer to reality. Also I feel you would almost need to keep it 8 years right now at todays fuel prices (who the heck knows where those are going) to break even. Never mind that I think I have read the diesel costs more to do the routine maintenance. Go into a dealer then you will have to tangle with all the different pricing strategies they use to sell anything so who really knows what you might or might not pay for the ecodiesel.


----------



## JD3430

vhaby said:


> We didn't do $ or power comparisons pre purchase. Try this web site:
> 
> www.ramtrucks.com/en/ram_1500/capability/ then scroll down and click Feature Availability>
> 
> Normally, we like Ford trucks, but about 90% of customers who come to the field to purchase alfalfa sm sq bales drive RAM pickups. We liked the fuel economy of the EcoDiesel and now we don't have to be so concerned about getting run over on entering an Interstate Hwy like we did with the S10. Hope I'm not beginning to sound like a RAM sales person...


I'm seeing more and more RAMs too.

Vhaby, with that kind of fuel economy and driving 15-20K/yr, that diesel will pay off pretty fast.

I never looked at it as only a "payoff" thing.

Diesels are also better on torque down low when towing and much better on MPG for long drives while empty or towing and just FUN to own if you're a diesel enthusiast.

Life's gotta have some FUN in it, too......even if it doesn't "pencil out".


----------



## Teslan

JD3430 said:


> I'm seeing more and more RAMs too.
> Vhaby, with that kind of fuel economy and driving 15-20K/yr, that diesel will pay off pretty fast.
> I never looked at it as only a "payoff" thing.
> Diesels are also better on torque down low when towing and much better on MPG for long drives while empty or towing and just FUN to own if you're a diesel enthusiast.
> Life's gotta have some FUN in it, too......even if it doesn't "pencil out".


For me the towing of a 1/2 ton isn't to important. Since I'm only interested in hauling hay. A half ton is pretty much useless for a load of any decent size to make hauling hay worthwhile.


----------



## JD3430

Teslan said:


> For me the towing of a 1/2 ton isn't to important. Since I'm only interested in hauling hay. A half ton is pretty much useless for a load of any decent size to make hauling hay worthwhile.


Dodge is claiming 9,200lb. Thats a decent amount. Probably similar to a one-ton from 20 years ago.

Wouldn't work for me either for my needs, but I see a hell of a lot of farmers pulling cattle, horses and loads of hay with 1/2 tons.

I was actually more touting the fuel mileage. I wouldnt mind one of those with a crewcab for a light work/family truck.


----------



## rjmoses

Just ordered a new F150 extended cab with the Ecoboost and max trailer towing package to replace my 2012 F150. The 12 was a towing monster--pulled better than my F250 7.3 diesel. Got about the same mileage as the F250 when pulling.

The new 2016 is rated at 12,000 lbs (as I ordered it), about 3,000 lbs more than a F250 with the 6.2 engine. I don't understand this, but I'll take it. I don't haul that much or that heavy with the F150, but I like the additional capacity just in case.

Ralph


----------



## vhaby

Our EcoDiesel is the Lone Star edition and was purchased from Lone Star Dodge, Mineola, TX. They do the oil changes and routine service free for the first 50,000 mi. This truck has a 5 yr 100,000 mi power train warranty. The choice was between a passenger vehicle or a pickup and a RAM 1500 EcoDiesel was the best option for us to use as a light duty farm truck because of its fuel economy. Along with the fuel economy came a smooth and quiet ride, more than adequate power, and more features than we will ever learn to use. I particularly like the settings where I can watch the present fuel economy (gauge) to help me obtain the best mpg for any trip. Guess you could have many of these features in most 1/2 ton pickups these days.

The '02 S10 was 14 yrs old and our '04 F150 is 12 yrs old, so we're not worried that the RAM 1500 EcoDiesel will need a number of years of our driving to pay for the extra cost of the diesel engine. With getting 16 mpg in the F150 and the S10 being such an under powered vehicle, we were hesitant to take long trips, but now with the RAM EcoDiesel we might even be going back to enjoy the mountains in Montana and Colorado again. Older son lives in Fort Collins and second son is in Denver along with grandkids. That is if we can manage to get away from the responsibilities of the ranch for any significant amount of time.


----------



## deadmoose

rjmoses said:


> Just ordered a new F150 extended cab with the Ecoboost and max trailer towing package to replace my 2012 F150. The 12 was a towing monster--pulled better than my F250 7.3 diesel. Got about the same mileage as the F250 when pulling.
> 
> The new 2016 is rated at 12,000 lbs (as I ordered it), about 3,000 lbs more than a F250 with the 6.2 engine. I don't understand this, but I'll take it. I don't haul that much or that heavy with the F150, but I like the additional capacity just in case.
> 
> Ralph


I swear-all the Ford guys I know get a new truck every 3 to 5 years... Gotta get out before it breaks, right?

Just teasing. No need for Devildawg to go on about Ford reliability...

We had a discussion as new Fords at work have a glitch. Had a nice discussion including every FORD acronym. Some people sure are creative with them.


----------



## JD3430

I'm driving a 9 yr old Ford, no serious problems and towing beyond its capacity quite often. 
Still waiting for the 6.4L diesel to "blow up".


----------



## Grateful11

Still happy with the Tundra 5.8L. Still averaging 16.2mpg.


----------



## mlappin

Best half ton PU is both paid for and runs, end of discussion.

The wife hates the front ends on the newest Rams, I'm not real impressed either, looks like a freaking matchbox replica from the front. To me just looks like a lot of cheesy plastic tacked on the front.

And I'm a die hard Dodge guy.


----------



## Grateful11

mlappin said:


> Best half ton PU is both paid for and runs, end of discussion.


Amen to that!


----------



## luke strawwalker

Grateful11 said:


> Amen to that!





mlappin said:


> Best half ton PU is both paid for and runs, end of discussion.
> 
> The wife hates the front ends on the newest Rams, I'm not real impressed either, looks like a freaking matchbox replica from the front. To me just looks like a lot of cheesy plastic tacked on the front.
> 
> And I'm a die hard Dodge guy.


That's true of everything IMHO...

Later! OL J R


----------



## Hayjosh

To revive this 10-day old thread, Consumer Reports scores based on reliability from current model year back to 2006: Toyota and Honda trucks as sparkling, Ford--average to very good, Dodge--average to good, Chevrolet--consistently quite poor. Which is my experience anecdotally as well. These are all for 1/2 ton trucks.

As for myself, my daily driver is a 2005 F150 which gives me no fits, I bought it in 2012. I haul hay, horses, my little Oliver 550 loader tractor, lumber, brush, and my 67 and 69 Mustangs with it. In the restoration queue I have my grandpa's old 1970 F250 in mint condition with a 360 and cow cage in the bed. It's the classic farm truck, red with the white roof and spare tire on the grille. He hauled a lot of cows in it, and only drove it for 10 years before he parked it in the shed where it sat ever since. He's got bad dementia now, but everybody in the family wanted me to take the truck and make it whole again. So I will for the memory of him. He was a big hay farmer, all his hay equipment sits now, in such good shape. I'd love to make hay with some of it because I always thought that equipment was so incredible when I was a kid and he was like a rockstar to me because he knew how to use it.

First vehicle I learned to drive was our 89 F150 with the 300 6 and 4 speed. Pretty tough little truck as well.


----------



## luke strawwalker

I wish I had my 92 F-150 with the 4.9 I-6 and five speed manual box back... Traded it off on the 02 4 door F-150 when we found out we had a little one on the way and needed room for an extra car seat... That and the stupid aluminum Mazda transmission had burned up and the replacement I FINALLY found about six months later was shaky at best...

I SHOULD have put a Tremec racing 4 speed in it like my brother put in his 69 Ford F-100 "Lightning" clone that he built... that transmission would be bulletproof in that pickup. Miss my old standard...

Later! OL J R


----------

